# I miss my cats



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I haven't seen them since the 4th March. I dropped them off at Mum's the day before our wedding as she'd be looking after them for us while we went to Fiji for our honeymoon. We got back last night and all I wanted to do was drive there and see them but we're going away for a couple of nights again on Tuesday morning and I can't bring myself to go visit them and not bring them home.

Although I know they are being looked after at Mum's, it's still like they're in boarding there cos although they have a whole room (pretty big one) to themselves, it's downstairs and I don't allow my family to take them out of there as they are SO bad at closing doors and I know the cats would escape if they have free run of their house. Plus they have a not so cat friendly dog and a 3.5year old boy that would quite easily let them out to play as their cat is allowed in and out as it pleases. 

It's killing me not to go there and hug them but I can't bring myself to see their little excited faces and not bring them home.. Last time they were there for 2 weeks, Sammy acted like he hadn't seen us in a year, he was rolling around and looking at me as to say 'I can't believe you left us here for so long.' 

We'll be back and picking them up on Thursday - that will be a total of 20 nights with no cats in the bed with us. No Meeka walking around with a toy in her mouth, talking to us to play with her. No Sammy demanding constant attention and giving us no choice but to snuggle with him and then drooling all over us in return. I miss them so much.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I know how you feel...it's going to be a great reunion.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

It definitely will be!


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm the same way. Whenever I go on vacation I spend the entire time wanting to go home and be with my cats and dog. I miss them so much I can barely stand it and I get so mad at myself for being unable to enjoy being wherever I am without them. It really sucks because my husband wants to travel and I am so reluctant to leave them. 

Congrats on your marriage!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your wedding! I too miss my girls when I'm gone, and I can't count how often I think about them. I love coming home, but I hate it when I leave for work the next day, because I imagine them thinking, "You're not leaving again, are you?" 

On the bright side, it will soon be Thursday and they will be with you again!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the congrats 

I'm usually okay when we are away but when we're at home, like now and the cats aren't here, it just feels wrong. In second week, the island we were on had a few cats (none seemed to be friendly). The first one we saw was a ginger one, which reminded me of Sammy and I got a little sad.


----------



## Furball (Jun 9, 2011)

love.my.cats said:


> It's killing me not to go there and hug them but I can't bring myself to see their little excited faces and not bring them home.. Last time they were there for 2 weeks, Sammy acted like he hadn't seen us in a year, he was rolling around and looking at me as to say 'I can't believe you left us here for so long.'


Hi love.my.cats!

Your post was the main reason for me signing up to this forum - i felt compelled to reply to this post after reading the paragraph above.

Like you, i've had to go away and leave my cats in the past and i hate it! I've also had to let go of a few to new homes and that was heart breaking for me. Absolutely horrible it was.

I know its a bit late now, but i felt i had to reply to the paragraph i quoted.. Next time, if you want to see your cats yet still leave them: DO IT!!!

You have no idea how happy they will be to see you! Sure they'll be a bit disappointed that they're not coming home but you'll make their day just by seeing you. They'll at least know you've not forgotten them and their spirits will be raised.

I know you feel like it would be wrong but you have to see it like this: They miss you as much as you miss them. They'd rather see you for an hour or two than not at all don't you think? :cool

Thanks for posting such a touching post, i now know i'm not the only one to get emotional about leaving my cat(s)!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Furball, if I couldn't have them with me long term and they were at my Mum's, I would definitely visit them regularly but in this specific occasion, I felt going there and seeing them then leaving them there for another few days would have been so much harder for us all.. I couldn't bear to see them so excited to see us then just leave them there again..
As it turned out, they weren't even interested in us when we went to pick them up this time around - that is until we got home! Hehe


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Shortly after I got Samantha I went on a business trip for several weeks,
since I didn't want to leave her at my apartment I took her to the office where the girls could look after her, they adored her.
When I got back she took one look at me and ran and hid, I eventually found her and took her home.
She forgave me and after that when I'd go on trips I had a group of friends and co-workers taking shifts to look after h at my apartment, she took that much better but would still be ticked at me when I first came home.
I always understood this and would apologize for my absences.


----------

